# Amputation yesterday--chemo diet?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Raw meat becomes 'safer' when frozen. Or ask the oncologist would feed if if was his dog.

Good luck.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so glad he's doing so well! One thing that I never forgot when we had to have our cat's leg amputated for fibrosarcoma was the vet telling me "animals do not have the emotional attachment to their limbs that we do". 

They are amazingly adaptive - and I know he's going to do great! He's very handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max is a beautiful boy. 
Great to hear he came through the surgery good and he's doing so well. 
My thoughts are with you both that his Chemo treatments go well too. 

You're lucky to be so close to the WSU Vet Hospital, great to hear you're happy with it and the Drs. and Vet students. Many years ago I lived real close to the U of I Vet School, I took full advantage of it. 

Best of luck to Max


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Max is beautiful and he will amaze you. I remember your earlier post and I'm not sure if I posted or not.

Have you gone on the Tripawds Website? They are extremely knowledgeable about everything regarding Tripawds in addition to being a wonderful support system. They have a forum on nutrition as well as sort of an "ask a vet" forum. Here's a link.
Tripawds Blogs Community Canine Cancer Dog Amputation Recovery Tips Help Advice Information

I utilized the forum a lot when my last golden was scheduled for a front limb amputation, but unfortunately the pre-surgery chest x-ray showed two masses and the surgery was cancelled. A good friend of mine has a detailed blog of her dog's journey as a tripawd, if you look at the site check out Hunter's Second chance. One of the first blogs I read was on Lincoln, he was truly an inspiration and also a beautiful red golden from the State of Washington.

Good luck to you and Max!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Just wanted to send lots of love and light to your beautiful boy with prayers for a speedy recovery.
He has youth on his side along with a loving team. Best wishes!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad to hear you went to WSU!! And everything was clear; glad his surgery went well!! Fingers crossed he will continue to do well for many many years


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and encouragement! Max is home with me tonight--a day earlier than expected. He did great, even wanted to chase bunny rabbits on his post-op walk this morning. But he wasn't eating, and the doctors suspected it was because he missed his mama and wanted to be home. So here he is, and he has indeed eaten heartily. The sweetest thing was when he walked through the front door , the first thing he did was bring a present! Found the nearest shoe and hopped on over with it. What a trooper!

He's very rummy, of course, and is sleeping deeply now. 

Oh,the oncologist recommends The Honest Kitchen for his food. I'm going to give that a try. 

We have some interesting days ahead of us. I'm just so happy he's still here with me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending you and Max lots of good vibes and hugs. I am glad he is back home with his mama and doing well. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers and well wishes for your handsome boy. I lost my Irish Setter, Boots to this cancer in rear leg (knee) back in '97. We opted not to amputate as he had already turned 12 and had arthritis in his shoulders. Had he been younger, we would hae gone the amputation route. I know dogs recover and seem to forget they ever had a 4th leg.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

So glad to hear he's home with you. Of course he was missing his mama  
Sending all good wishes for Max and you.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So glad to hear that Max is doing well and eating now!! I know my baby was sent home early after all 3 of his surgeries because he wouldn't eat-- I'm sure it happens alot, especially with Golden babies. I hope he adapts well and has a very long and happy life


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck in your journey to recovery and healing. Sending a big hug to both of you. Sounds like he's doing amazingly well.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing well. I'm sure he's going to bounce right back!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you will keep us posted how Max is doing.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so glad he's home with you and that the prognosis is good. It's awesome that he grabbed the shoe! We have a rescue tripawd golden, same leg amputated (hit by a car) and I can tell you this: he has absolutely no physical limitations. He jumps on the bed, runs as fast if not faster than our other golden, and loves life so much. Your boy will be great, happy and he has a wonderful mom.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Max's leg. So glad to hear he came through surgery well. Wishing Max a speedy recovery.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for all this heartening support! Max is amazing. His incision is healing up nicely and he's getting around very well. Still trying or figure out how to sit and lie down comfortably, but he will get there. He has NO interest in The Honest Kitchen food, so suspect I'll be doing some home-cooked recipes myself. Love seeing that sweet face and so relieved he's now free of that painful, painful leg. 

Did I mention the pre-op CT scan of his lungs was clear? And that the biopsy didn't show metastises? The limb was submitted to pathology. Results in a week or so.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a nicer pic.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad to read that Max is doing so well. Too bad he is not interesting in The Honest Kitchen food it would be easier for you but with such a great mama he will be fed what he likes to eat. Thanks for the update and pictures, he looks great on the second one.

And the great news that all is clear. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*



maximilian said:


> Max, my thee-year-old, was diagnosed with osteosarcoma earlier this month. His right-rear leg was amputated yesterday. He's doing beautifully and will stay at the hospital until tomorrow or Sunday. A chemo regimen will begin in a week or two. None of the scans shows any spread to his lungs, so that is promising for his overall prognosis. What a crazy few weeks it has been!
> 
> I feed Max a raw diet (prey model), but the oncologist says that he shouldn't continue that through chemo as his immune system is suppressed. Makes sense. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to nourish him during this critical time? His weight is perfect--very fit, trim, and lean--and keeping him that way will be critical as he adjusts to life on three legs.
> 
> On a side note, just have to say how absolutely wonderful the doctors, students, and staff are at the Washington State University vet teaching hospital. We are so impressed--and so, so fortunate to be just 2 hours away from WSU.


Praying for sweet Max.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max is beautiful! Is he eating any better?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Max is a beautiful boy, how is he doing?


----------

